# ceiling board



## carpentaper

I'm wondering how important it is to use ceiling board instead of just regular drywall. I've seen some guys use it and some people don't. I didn't think about it until after i did the board count for this job I'm doing. I don't really feel like re-measuring it all again to figure out what lengths I picked for the ceiling. I just won't skimp on the screws.Maybe next job I'll remember.:whistling2:


----------



## Quality1st

*5/8 Buddy*

Ceilings should alaways be hung with 5/8 rock. Whether its 16 on center or 24. Some places will allow 1/2 on 16 inch centers, but whats the point? The reason is so it won,t belly out in the field.


----------



## silverstilts

Quality1st said:


> Ceilings should alaways be hung with 5/8 rock. Whether its 16 on center or 24. Some places will allow 1/2 on 16 inch centers, but whats the point? The reason is so it won,t belly out in the field.


 You don't have to worry when 16" on center although with insulation added it is a good idea to use 5/8 or 1/2 sag resistant rock. Lower levels again 1/2 inch is fine with no load on top such as insulation.


----------



## joepro0000

Are you refering regular drywall to 1/2" rock? Or a specific ceiling drywall?


----------



## carpentaper

I never would of thought of insulation as a load but I'll take your word for it. It's a renovation of an older house and all the joists have been doubled up. They are at their furthest 16" on center, often closer. I did mean sag resistant board. Up here it is just called ceiling board. I'm using 1/2". I'm not to worried about it. I just wanted a second opinion. The last thing I am going to do is hang 5/8" if I don't have to.


----------



## dawes11

We use 1/2" cd ( ceiling board) or 5/8" depending on specs for lids 24" oc. Regular 1/2" on main floors with 16" oc joists and no insulation load.


----------



## Whitey97

I prefer my 1/2 no sag. 5/8ths is kinda heavy for my little body


----------



## ryanh

Whitey97 said:


> I prefer my 1/2 no sag. 5/8ths is kinda heavy for my little body


1/2 with 16" o/c or 24" o/c ??


----------



## Wallers

We use 1/2" on 16" centers and no sag on 24's. I was under the assumption that this was what the industry standard was! Interesting....

Could it be regional? Do they use MORE insulation the farther north you go? I believe R-38 is standard blow in here. So far I havent had any problems with the way we do it...


----------



## ryanh

Definally more the north you go. In my region have to use atleast R40. I shoot for about 16-19" which after settling your looking at R50-R60. Weigh a bit more


----------

